# tank background problems...



## MetalCowgirl34 (Sep 28, 2009)

I have one of those tank background pictures from the pet store, the kind you tape to the back of the tank. I took it off the other day when I was cleaning the tank because water had leaked between the tank and the glass and it was all wet. I dried everything, cleaned everything, and put it back on....now there is water under it again. I can't figure out where the water is coming from, especially that much overnight. Has anyone else had this problem and figured out what it was?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

HOB filter leak? I had a slow leak from one of mine that needed an O-ring replaced. It only leaked for a day or two just after cleaning and only a dozen drops. After that the calcium build up would seal it until the next cleaning.


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

I would leave the backing off and monitor it! Is the top of the backing in contact with any water and pulling it over and down the tank? :fish:

Dan


----------



## Liam_Doherty (Sep 8, 2009)

I've had this happen to me. What a pain and it looks terrible.

I recently found some stuff at my LFS that is made to stick these backgrounds to the tank. I can't remember the name right now, but it was an oily substance that you rubbed onto the background and then stuck it to the tank. Then I just had to take a flat object (I used a ruler) and squeezed all the air bubbles out. Now my background looks great and no more blotchy looks from the water. Good luck with your issue.


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

Its called Seaview background illuminator, or gel or glue. You can use baby oil also, put loads on and make sure you cover the whole background, every part! place on the back of the tank and squeegee the air bubbles out. 
I use vinyl sheet from a sign makers for backgrounds now, comes with adhesive on it, in any colour you like, any size you want.


----------



## Liam_Doherty (Sep 8, 2009)

That's it!! Seaview background illuminator. That stuff is great and has made a huge difference.


----------



## MetalCowgirl34 (Sep 28, 2009)

davespeed3 said:


> Its called Seaview background illuminator, or gel or glue. You can use baby oil also, put loads on and make sure you cover the whole background, every part! place on the back of the tank and squeegee the air bubbles out.
> I use vinyl sheet from a sign makers for backgrounds now, comes with adhesive on it, in any colour you like, any size you want.


Sounds good, but I'd have to figure out a way to put it on. The tank is in a corner, so not only is the back up against the wall (maybe 5 inch gap), but so is one side!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

And you still don't know where the water is coming from.


----------



## MetalCowgirl34 (Sep 28, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> And you still don't know where the water is coming from.


Well, it's not like the tank is leaking...there's no water dripping down the back or anything and the background isn't any more wet than it was before. It appears to be condensation or something running down the tube and cord from the heater and air hose (which are coming out of the tank at the same spot). The filter is not leaking, that is not where the water is.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Well good luck in finding the leaky source.


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd drain most of the water out and slide the tank forward a bit, check for leaks and sort the background out, slide the tank back in and refill. You could keep some of the water to refill with and top up with fresh water. Obviously there may be problems with this, if you have a lot of substrate and/or rockwork, you may need to recruit some help. I've done this when I've had water between the background and the glass, I taped the whole length to prevent it happening again...anyway just an idea


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

MetalCowgirl34 said:


> It appears to be condensation or something running down the tube and cord from the heater and air hose.


That should not be happening, cords and tubes and back of tank should be bone dry. Keep your eye on it.


----------



## MetalCowgirl34 (Sep 28, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> MetalCowgirl34 said:
> 
> 
> > It appears to be condensation or something running down the tube and cord from the heater and air hose.
> ...


They ARE bone dry...that's why I'm having a hard time figuring this out! I did also just pick up the filter and the bottom of it is dry too.

I am going to take the background off for a while and see if I can see where the water is dripping without it there. It seems like its something that doesn't happen all the time, since everything is dry right now.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

fish splashing and it getting past the cover?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

That could be it. My fish make BIG splashes sometimes & it easily gets out the openings in the back where the HOB filters are. I hope it's something as simple as that anyway.


----------



## saucykp (Oct 30, 2009)

I had the same problem, is your background taped to the top of the upper rim of the tank or under the rim of the frame? I put mine below the rim and also added some back splash guards and that solved my problem. Hope that helps!


----------

